# Ingenieur 450/450



## noforgiveness (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Ingenieursgenossen
Ich habe eben die Skillstufe 445 erreicht und wollte nun sehen wie ich auf den max. Skill komme.
Dabei sind mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen Oo.
Entweder man skillt bis 450 mit Gnomischen Armeemessern was u.U. eine Ewigkeit dauern kann oder man baut 5 epische Brillen für die die Matkosten auf meinem Server bei ca. 440g liegen, die Bop sind.
Sowas gibts bei keinem anderen Beruf.

Hab ich was übersehen oder ist das wiklich so?


----------



## Agrimor (10. Februar 2009)

noforgiveness schrieb:


> Hi Ingenieursgenossen
> Ich habe eben die Skillstufe 445 erreicht und wollte nun sehen wie ich auf den max. Skill komme.
> Dabei sind mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen Oo.
> Entweder man skillt bis 450 mit Gnomischen Armeemessern was u.U. eine Ewigkeit dauern kann oder man baut 5 epische Brillen für die die Matkosten auf meinem Server bei ca. 440g liegen, die Bop sind.
> ...



Ich fand das hochskillen (u.a. mit den Armeemessern) sehr einfach und schnell. Verzauberer z.B. habens da Mattechnisch viel schwerer....


----------



## noforgiveness (10. Februar 2009)

Ja schon aber die Armeemesser werden ja schon mit 445 grün. Das heißt, dass man wenns blöd läuft mehr als 20 von den Teilen herstellen muss.
Und als Enchanter isses blöd da geb ich dir Recht allerdings besteht dort auch eine Nachfrage und die Messer sind bei uns im ah um die 2 gold wert und gehen kaum raus, weil viele zu blöd sind den tooltip zu kapieren.


----------



## RazZerrR (11. Februar 2009)

noforgiveness schrieb:


> Entweder man skillt bis 450 mit Gnomischen Armeemessern was u.U. eine Ewigkeit dauern kann oder man baut 5 epische Brillen für die die Matkosten auf meinem Server bei ca. 440g liegen, die Bop sind.



Mats selber farmen, soweit es geht. *Billigste-Variante*


----------



## Drakenx (12. Februar 2009)

also ich hab die letzten 5 Punkte auch mit Messern gemacht.

Hab zwar ca. 25 Messer bauen müssen, aber ist immer noch billiger als die Brillenvariante.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. Februar 2009)

Bau doch die Zielfernrohre - die kann man wenigstens zu 50% der Matskosten im AH verdeppern. Die Armeemesse geben beim NPC mehr Kohle als im AH :-(


----------



## Aquewa (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hab bis 449 mit dem Armeemesser geskillt. Nur der letzte Punkte wollte einfach auch nach dem (so kam´s mir vor) fünfhundersten Messer nicht her. Musste so wohl oder übel ne zweite Brille baun^^.


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

Aquewa schrieb:


> Ich hab bis 449 mit dem Armeemesser geskillt. Nur der letzte Punkte wollte einfach auch nach dem (so kam´s mir vor) fünfhundersten Messer nicht her. Musste so wohl oder übel ne zweite Brille baun^^.



dito, nur dass mein letzter Skillpunkt die erste Brille war. Denke alles andere ist den Aufwand, bzw. den Einsatz (von Mats oder Gold) einfach nicht wert.


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

noforgiveness schrieb:


> Hi Ingenieursgenossen
> Ich habe eben die Skillstufe 445 erreicht und wollte nun sehen wie ich auf den max. Skill komme.
> Dabei sind mir fast die Augen aus dem Kopf gefallen Oo.
> Entweder man skillt bis 450 mit Gnomischen Armeemessern was u.U. eine Ewigkeit dauern kann oder man baut 5 epische Brillen für die die Matkosten auf meinem Server bei ca. 440g liegen, die Bop sind.
> ...


Entweder, du baust die Messer und bekomsmt die Skillpunkte für ~100G, oder du baust 5 Brillen, und zahlst 440g pro Brille, wo ist denn das Problem?


----------



## DLo (27. Februar 2009)

lso mir gings sehr ähnlich, musste ab 448 brillen zum skillen nehmen, auhc mein freund sagt dass der letzte skill nur mit der brille geht


----------



## halfdan (5. März 2009)

moin moin!!!

also ich hab nur eine brille gebaut!! und zwar gleich wie ich sie gelernt habe. den rest hab ich auch mit messer geskillt!! bei mir auf dem srever sind die zwar auch für 2 - 3 G im AH aber ich setzte sie immer in den handelchanel und verkaufe sie im schnitt für 8 - 10 G :-)))))  es gibt immer welche die nicht ins ah sehen!!!!

LG Halfdan


----------



## Rottenbone (6. März 2009)

farm ein bissel saronit und bau dir die armeemesser! habe heute durch 8 oder 9 messer 5 skillpunkte bekommen und bin somit 450 ^^


----------



## Tippexx (8. April 2009)

[post="0"]My char[/post]


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. April 2009)

Hmm ich hatte bis 445 die Messer gebastelt. Dann sah Ich das man nur mit den Brillen schneller auf Max kommt .. So hab Ich dann dank meiner ganzen Matreserven auf der Bank 5 Brillen gebastelt ^^ Es tat schon weh die dann für 10 Gold oder so zu verschenken .. Aber was solls xD


----------



## madmurdock (12. Juni 2009)

So, mein "Zwerg Ingi Twink" (kein Gnomrassenbonus) ist nun 71 geworden und da ich noch über 500 Saronit/Kobalterze auf der Bank hatte und es ja zudem noch die Epicbrille ab Lvl 72 gibt, hat der nun auch Ingi 441. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ruf und leveltechnisch liegt das Ingimount also noch in weiter Ferne und mit den beiden Knarren kann ich als Priester eh nicht all zu viel anfangen (zumal die Dinger ja eh BoE sind und ich sie kaufen könnte). Ergo wollte ich möglichst effektiv und kostensparend Ingi auf 450 bringen, es eilt jedoch nicht.

Drum die Frage: Ist das 40 Crit Zielfernrohr immer noch gelb mit 445 und kann man damit bis zum bitteren Ende hochskillen ohne mehr als 500 Saronitbarren mit 50 Silber einbringenden Gnomenarmeemessern zu verbraten? Das Fernrohr wird man jedenfalls annähernd für die Matskosten wieder los, wenn man nicht gerade 10 Stück pro Tag ins AH packt. *g

madmurdock.


----------



## Grotuk (26. Juni 2009)

Gott was habt ihr alle gegen die Messer? Das iss doch im Gegensatz zu anderen berufen Saubillig. MNan selbst kochen als Nebenfähigkeit ist anstrengender zu skillen als Ingi. Von allen berufen ist die Ingeneurskunst die einfachste um auf 450 skillpunkte zu kommen. sau Easy und vor allem materialschonend. Guckt mal wieviel Leder gefrorende Kugeln und arktische Pelze nen lederer brauch. Wieviel Titan und Titanstahlbarren der Schmied benötigt. Wieivel Tonnen Kräuter der Alchimist oder der Innenschriftler verbraten. Oder gar die armen Verzauberer und Schneider. 

Nene also jammern brauchen wir Ingeneure nun wirklich nicht. Dann brauch es eben 20 oder 30 Messer für die letzten 5 Skillpunkte. Na und? Gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## madmurdock (27. Juli 2009)

*push* Gibts evtl noch jemanden, der mal mit den Fernrohren geskillt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und @ Grotuk: Sicherlich ist Ingi leichter hochzuskillen als zum Beispiel Schneidern, allerdings kann man sich doch schon mal Gedanken machen, ob man nun mit Gnomenmessern skillt, die im Handel nicht mehr als den NPC Preis einbringen (was einen Bruchteil der Matskosten entspricht) und wenn man dann nun auf einmal 50 Messer im Inventar hat, wäre man halt mit den Brillen weit besser und günstiger weggekommen.

&#8364;: jo danke für nichts. Ist btw grün..


----------

